# Victoria Halls/Ritz Cinema - Linlithgow - July 2013



## AgentTintin (Jul 26, 2013)

This building was built as a theater in 1889 and called the Jubilee Hall. In 1937 the ornate turrets were removed and it was turned into the Ritz Cinema/Victoria Hall. In 1970 the cinema closed and it was used as a bingo hall and latterly an arcade. It closed in 1991 and the rear was demolished in 2008.

I have lived in Linlithgow all my life and the building has always been boarded up. I always wanted to see what was inside and I finally got the chance! 

There was not much inside but the seating was pretty cool.




Bar Area by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Behind the Bar by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Old Magazine by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Windows facing the High Street by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Alarm Controls by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Big Safe by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Safe by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Gold World 1995 by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Gas Heater by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Bar Area by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Cast-Iron Radiator by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Cinema Seating by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Half-Demolished Building by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Top Row of Seats by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Seats by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Beer... by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Comfy Chairs! by AgentTintin, on Flickr

Visited with a friend who is not on the forum.


----------



## Labb (Jul 26, 2013)

Some very good pictures here. Thanks for posting


----------



## Ace5150 (Jul 26, 2013)

Good work, fella


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------

